# Test Run / 1st Grow



## DillaWilla (May 25, 2006)

Well I decided to start a grow journal so here's the info:

If you want to see my setup click on this link

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3139


First couple of pics are the lot of them, 4 total. They are all grown from bagseed, it took a while but I think I finally have a good test run going (the first 2 trys didnt start well) 

The next few pics are of my best and most vigorous plant, this one did well from the start but the nutes have really been getting it going.

The next couple pics are of of the comeback player of the year...this little one started out slow and then started getting real yellow (cotyldons, and first set of finger leaves) I started nutes and it has taken off, with no more yellow. 

The last few are my runts...The bigger one has tripled in size in 3 days and the smallest one is really trying, but slow. (FYI...I tried planting the whole peat pot on the one for a test, all of the others were transplanted)

I have them in premium poting soil with perlite, vermiculite, peat moss, etc, under a 400 watt MH w/ full spectrum bulb. The 2 biggest ones are about 15 days old and the 2 smaller are roughly 12 and 13 days but they all took a while to grow. I originally only used distilled water which I think contributed to the slow growth. I have been giving them nutes for 5 days and they all have really started growing(GH Flora Nova Veg, Liquid Karma)...My temp is 82'F at night and 87'F during the day and my Ph is about 6.0-6.5...I think I have a good grasp on it now so will see what happens!! I will post more pics as they grow, once I get them going real good I will start my Misty grow...

I you have any advice feel free to sound off


----------



## fusible (May 26, 2006)

Good Luck Dilla!! Quick question, don't you think it's a little early to start fertilizing? Looking good, Hope all goes well!


----------



## DillaWilla (May 26, 2006)

Well I thought it was to early until I talked to a number of people about it (mostly on MP), and to be honest it really has worked wonders, I think in my case my plants needed it because of the distilled water I used for the first week - 10 days...I started using a super diluted concentration and have increased it very slowly.  For the most part I think it has worked and is what was needed, but I appreciate the input...MORE IS WELCOME!


----------



## Insane (May 26, 2006)

Those babies are lookin good DillaWilla, keep up the good work and keep us posted!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 26, 2006)

*Looking good DW. Looks like your off to a better start this time around. Like they say you learn from your mistakes and yes we all make them. Good luck on the rest of your grow. *


----------



## KindMind (May 26, 2006)

They Look Great DW. Question, do you plain to do LST on them. Good luck GOOD BUDDIE.


----------



## DillaWilla (May 26, 2006)

Yes I do KindMind, I actually will most likely start on the bigger two on Monday...I am reading all about "LST" and am still a little confused with how to do it "RIGHT"...But with the pros on this site, I am sure I'll get it down...Thanks for the compliments....oh and welcome to MP


----------



## KindMind (May 26, 2006)

Dillawilla...thats cool, can you tell me exactly why and how LST works, and how I do it.  I want to grow a plant but I have only a small space.  Thanks Man


----------



## DillaWilla (May 28, 2006)

KindMind....basically just read everything you can find on "LST" and then if you still have questions start a new thread on it.  Once I start doing it I will make some more posts showing it....however it will be a test run, I am only going to do it on 2 plants just in case...Peace Out and GG


----------



## purple_chronic (May 28, 2006)

DW keep up the good work!!!! 



I Wanna know to so anyone (the Pros!!) post something about it!!


----------



## Kindbud (May 29, 2006)

Nice little babys whens the 
next update Good Luck And 
Happy Growing Peace


----------



## AZshwagg (May 29, 2006)

Nice grow DW wen are the updates coming??????


----------



## DillaWilla (May 29, 2006)

Here are some updates....I dont have alot of time to talk but the plants are doing great for the most part....My big "girl", I hope, is doing great she has her 5 pointed leaves coming out now...My # 2 she is starting to turn a little yellow on her 1st set of 3 pointers same thing that happen to her 1st finger leaves so who knows with that one  , I took that off nutes to see what happens...The 2 smal ones are growing pretty good with the nutes they have tripled in size since my last pics...so enought talking here is my Monday update


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 29, 2006)

looking great dill ....thanks for the pics


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 8, 2006)

Ok all here are my updates ...the site was down for a while and I felt like I didnt know what to do with my spare time...(then I lit a doob , LOL)...Any way my plants are doing great they are all close to 4 weeks old and they are just growing like crazy (some more than others). Once again I am using a 400 watt MH with a full spectrum bulb and only using GH Flora Nova Grow and Liquid Karma for nutes. I am using the recommended strength for early veg growth, I will bump it to full strength on monday. I used premium potting soil with no additives to start the grow. Ok now the pics:

The first pic is the lot of them, they have all more than quadrupled in size since my last post!! 

Picss 2, 3, and 4 are of my second best plant, the bottom leaves have a little yellowing, mainly from being splashed with nutes, but for the most part this baby is really starting to veg.

Pics 5, 6, and 7 are of my numero uno chica...This plant is growing like mad, it has full branches coming out of the nodes and is really bushing up, man I hope it's a girl 

Pics 8, 9, and 10 are of my one problem plant ...this plant has had all of its bottom leaves pruned because of browning, the plant for the most is doing fine now, the stem is very strong and the new growth is tight and compacted. There are a couple brown spots from spashing, but I think its doing fine now. This one has been a challenge, hopefully it surprises me and becomes a lady with nice big buds 

Pics 11, and 12 are of my runt, however it has absolutely become a beast compared to where it was last post, so I cant complain!!!

Feel free to comment and give me any advice. I will be posting a new journal soon I have 4 Misty seeds germing since last night and they all have cracked. I will be planting them in cups using Fox Farm Ocean and Forest soil and eventually Fox Farm Ferts (I wanted to compare to the GH Flora Nova line) After that I still have 6 seeds left for future grows, and hopefully I'll get some clones of these babies. Well thats all for now, peace out and GG (good growing)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 8, 2006)

*Looking great DW. Your babies look like they are getting the best of care. Be sure to keep us updated.  *


----------



## Insane (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey DillaWilla those plants are lookin great. Keep up the good work! 

PS Im lookin forward to your Fox Farms/Flora Nova comparison.


----------



## KindMind (Jun 8, 2006)

Dilla Willa are you going to transplant soon? If not when do you plan to? Your babies look like they are going to be young healthy BUSHES. Kept your green thumb green and in a couple of months you should be able to enjoy some GREEN.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice lookin grow Dilla. Keep up the good work.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 8, 2006)

Kindmind...I am going to transplant the 2 biggest plants into either 3 or 5 gallon containers which will be their permanent homes through flowering.  I just expanded my growspace to allow them to get up to 6 feet tall during flowering.  I cant wait to have some "green" as you say, still a couple of months away though.  Thanks for all the nice comments all, I will update again on Monday.  I should be able to start my Misty grow jounal then as well ( I have 2 sprouts planted and 2 more in germ that hopefully will be planted today)...Peace Out and GG!!


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 13, 2006)

Well folks here is my weekly update...It has been a wild and wacky week thats for sure.  My dog got into the grow room again  , oops my fault (I fell asleep and left the closet open)!  My crazy dog still managed to get under the panda film and into the grow box, luckily she only chewed one plant and even luckier she effectively topped it for me even though she did chew one other fan leaf.  I translpanted two of the plants that had originally been planted with too little soil, and I had a bout with browning leaves on 
another plant.  Needless to say it was a trying week but I got through it with no major damage, all the babies are doing well plus all four of my Misty seeds sprouted and are doing good.  Here are the pics: 

The first 2 pics are the lot of them, they are really getting bushy now 
(One of the pics shows my homemade flow thru ventilation, I will post how I made it in growbox design)

Pics 3 and 4 are of the plant I have had some trouble with browning leaves, I pruned the bottom leaves off and it seems to be doing fine, this plant smells super skunky and is the only one of four from the bagseed grow that smells this way.

Pics 5 and 6 are of the plant that gave me some problems early on but is now doing great, it has some brown spots but those have been there for over a week with no progression and I believe it was from nute splashing, this plant is doing great.

Pics 7 and 8 are of the plant that was my numero uno chica, this is also the plant that got effectively topped by my dog.  It now has two real healthy shoots growing from the top along with nice shoots growing from each node.  It is missing one of the big fan leaves since my dog ate it .

Pics 9 and 10 are of my runt who is doing well but is pretty small for 4 weeks.  Hopefully she will catch up.

The last 2 pics are of my 4 new Misty babies, these are from Nirvana seeds and I germed 4, all 4 cracked and all 4 sprouted and they are growing well.  I will start and new journal on them.

Hope you enjoy all the pics and please send some green mojo my way so that hopefully this week will be much more uneventful (except for massive new growth) than last!!

Peace Out and GG


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 13, 2006)

*Looking good DW. Here is some GREEN MOJO for ya.  *


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks for the GREEN MOJO TBG!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 13, 2006)

plants are lookin good


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 14, 2006)

To all the experienced growers on this site:

In your experience when is the soonest you have seen pre-flowers?

 My plants are about 5 weeks old and I think 2 of them started showing pre flowers today!   I am really not sure though it may be just the start of a new shoot.  However it really looks much more like a female pre-flower, also my biggest plant now has alternating nodes and is exactly 5 weeks old _(the alternating nodes have appeared on the 2 new shoots that came up after the plant was topped)_. 

I appreciate your responses! I will probably know for sure in a week or so, I just got a little excited this morning when I saw the new growth.

Peace Out an GG!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 14, 2006)

DillaWilla said:
			
		

> To all the experienced growers on this site:
> 
> In your experience when is the soonest you have seen pre-flowers?
> 
> ...


*Whats up DW. I have had pre flowers show at 3 1/2 weeks and as late as 7 weeks before. Usually pre flowers show at about 4 to 6 weeks old so you are right there my friend. *


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 14, 2006)

Thats really good to know TBG, thanks for the quick response! I am really excited now to get home from work and check them out.


----------



## KindMind (Jun 14, 2006)

WOW DW, To be honest I am a lazy stoner and havent taken the time to read a lot of the stuff on this site however I do like your pixs and detailed posts so I guess I am trying to say thank you for helping me to learn the, lazy way. Just kidding but not really. Peace out good luck with the BUSHES!


----------



## Witness (Jun 14, 2006)

looks like they're going somewhere=)


----------



## Zarnon (Jun 14, 2006)

Mmmm... just be sure.  There is no harm in waiting until you are sure of sex.   I have had  balls hanging out like a lockeroom and no pollination.   

Personally I just wait about 10-14 days into the 12/12.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey Guys, here is my weekly update 

Well all the plants are doing great, I transplanted all of them into 3 gal containers where they will stay until they get harvested.  One had to be flushed due to nute burn, but all are doing damn good.  All four of them have alternating nodes and all I believe are starting to show pre-flowers but I cant tell for what sex yet.  I will be putting them on 12/12 Thursday for the 6 week birthday.  I also topped the 3 that were not previously topped they day I transplanted them and they are all really bushing out.  Well I am not gonna talk much this time so enjoy the pics :


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 21, 2006)

*Whats going on DW. Your babies are looking great. I see they are getting nice and bushy for ya. I hope they are all female. Here is some GREEN MOJO for ya.  *


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks once again TBG for the green mojo!


----------



## KindMind (Jun 21, 2006)

D-Dub whats up buddy. I see you smoke the minty green as well. Not as good for you though but a simular relaxing effect. As for your little GIRL'S they look like they are starting to develop in all the right area's. I think and hope that they will miture into beautiful, voluptuous, BUSHIE, women.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 29, 2006)

Well Guys here is an update...I'm Gonna throw up a few pics for you all I am getting my HPS tomorrow so all 4 of the big ones will be put into 12/12.  This was a bagseed grow so I didnt expect much and unfortunately didnt get much...I know pre-flowers are not 100% accurate however based on what I see I only have one female out of four The plants are 8-9 weeks old so all our sexually mature and have distinct pre-flowers.  Oh well hopefully the 1 girl will produce good buds and my 4 misty plants are 3 weeks old and kicking ass I will start another journal on those, so only about 4 more weeks until those go to flower so in about 2 months I should be in good shape   I am going to keep it going on a perpetual garden so the herbs will be flowing   Anyhow here are the pics

The 1st Pic is the lot of them (4 bagseed plants at 8-9 weeks, 4 Misty plants at 3 weeks)

Pics 2, 3 and 4 are of of the definite girl  (pre-flowers with pistils showing)

Pic 5 is an attempt at a close up at the pre-flower (not a good pic)

Pics 6 and 7 are the renegade boys (all 3 have distinct looking "balls" as pre-flowers...totally opposite of the one thats a "girl")

I will still flower them all for a couple weeks to be sure and just to get the experience...However I patiently waiting on Mistress Misty to bring me some kind herb....

Enjoy the Pics


----------



## KindMind (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow DW your babies have definatly grown up. I hope you get more than just one female out of the four but One really is all you are going to need. At least untill your Mistys are harvested. Good look and good grow.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 30, 2006)

Yea Kindmind it kinda sucks that it is looking like only one female but hey they are from some bagseed regs that I got and Im just glad they are all still alive male or female that shows something.  If it is only one girl though I am sure she will make her daddy proud...Like I said above hopefully Ms. Misty will bless me with a full garden of luscious superb herb...Peace Out and GG


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 30, 2006)

are you keeping the misty's in the same 12/12 with your oldest?


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 30, 2006)

Nope the 4 bagseed plants are going into 12/12 under a 400 watt HPS in the flower room and the 4 Misty plants will stay under the 400 watt MH in the veg room.


----------



## KindMind (Jun 30, 2006)

D-Dub Good point I guess being that this thread is titled Test run, that is just what it is and I agree being that they are still alive speaks volums to your greenthumbness. But I will still hope you get more females bag seed or not 

GL GG


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 30, 2006)

dilla...can you tell me what week you were in when you posted the pictures for post#35..i love the size of those plants (the big one) i'm just curious how long it took them to get to that point. thanks man


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey Ross...The 4 big plants are all approx 8 weeks old, I could have put them into flower about a week and a half ago but I didnt have my HPS so any how there going in tomorrow...Peace Out


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey Guys here is the weekly update... 

The girls   are all about 8 weeks old and have been in 12/12 under a 400 watt HPS for 5 days...they are doing absolutely great...I will be switching the nutes at 2 weeks.  I only put 3 into flower and tossed one who was having major problems with sick leaves...I think it was rootbound, anyway it was showing male pre-flowers so I tossed it to make room for the 3 bushes.  One is definitely a female   and the other 2 are hard to tell although one definitely looks like it is showing male pre-flowers ...Anyhow here are the pics:

I hope you all enjoy the pics


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 7, 2006)

*Whats up DW. They are looking great man. Whatever your doing keep it up because they seem to love it.  *


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words and the continuos mojo you deliver TBG...Peace Out and Bless


----------



## KindMind (Jul 7, 2006)

WoW D-Dub looks like you have some young bushes on your hands gl and gg d-dub


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks KM....yea they are really growing...I cant wait until they have some nice fruity buds on them though thats for sure....thanks for the kind words!


----------



## KindMind (Jul 10, 2006)

No prob thats why the call me KINDmind among other reasons.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 14, 2006)

Well Guys, here is another update of my Bagseed grow...Well we are down to two as I hacked up the one true male the other day, we are now left with one beautiful female and one freakshow circus hermie ...LOL...They are doing really well under the HPS other than the fact that I feel like I have to give them a gallon of water between the two of them every other day...they are sucking up the water...I wll be pulling the hermie out to make room for the 3 female Misty's and then might be putting this hermie and the one possible Misty hermie in 12/12 by their freakish selves..I have to decide soon though because the hermie that is in 12/12 now might start spreading his/her freakish pollen...I might just can them and not run the risk of my females getting polinating..So any way here are the pics:

Pics 1 and 2 are of the two of them...the female on left, hermie freak on right.

Pic 3 is of the female flowers forming

Pic 4 is what I believe is a hermie (its hard to tell in the pic)

I am still excited as this is my 1st grow and was bagseed so its going pretty good... I will be switching them to blooming nutes this sunday which will be 2 weeks, by then I will have the hermie removed (killed or left to live, dunno yet)...

*Both plants are about 28 inches tall, anyone have any idea of what kind of yield I might get??? (assuming I just keep the one true female)*

Peace Out and GG


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 14, 2006)

*Whats up DW. The lady and the shemale are looking great. Be sure you get as many of those balls as possible before they open.   As far as yield goes i have no clue what you would get. Great job on the grow. *


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 16, 2006)

Whats up Guys...I decided just to put my circus-freak hermie under the knife...she shamefully was sentenced to the..."Garbage Disposal"...LOL...Anyhow the one true girl is doing great and the flowers are really starting to form nicely.  I will update some photos this upcoming week, thanks to all that have been following this journal.  Peace Out and Bless


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey Guys and Gals...First I would like to say thank you to all the people that have follwed my journal this far...Thanks

Well I dont have a lot of time to talk so I am just going to through up some pics.  The last true lady of the bagseed grow is doing absolutely terriffic, she literally has something like 50+ bud sites.  She is 2 weeks and 3 days into flower and is really coming along nicely...She just started blooming nutes yesterday so I am hoping that over the next month she will really get fat, just the way I like em'...LOL...Enjoy the new pics:

Peace Out and GG


----------



## danknuggets (Jul 20, 2006)

wow,that is beautiful really good job!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 21, 2006)

*What else can i say DW but they are looking great and keep it up. *


----------



## Hick (Jul 21, 2006)

DillaWilla said:
			
		

> Whats up Guys...I decided just to put my circus-freak hermie under the knife...she shamefully was sentenced to the..."Garbage Disposal"...LOL...Anyhow the one true girl is doing great and the flowers are really starting to form nicely.  I will update some photos this upcoming week, thanks to all that have been following this journal.  Peace Out and Bless



Wise descision dilla'  . Hermies seem to be a plague around here lately.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 21, 2006)

Hick, no doubt on the hermies...I have notcied alot of people talking about their endeavors with these dang she-males...I am glad I just decided to hack them, their not worth the hassle.  This girl is doing just great and thats fine with me, I gave her some company yesterday by adding two Misty girls to the flower room.  I will have a jungle on my hands before long...Anyhow, Peace Out and Bless


----------



## KindMind (Jul 24, 2006)

D-Dub she's looking great how much longer do you think you have until harvest????


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 24, 2006)

KindMind said:
			
		

> D-Dub she's looking great how much longer do you think you have until harvest????


 
Its bagseed so I dont know...She has been in there for 3 weeks now and the trichomes are just now coming out and the buds are really staring to get filled in...I would assume I have another 4-6 weeks until she is ready.  She is doing awesome though and loves her blooming nutes, I will post more pics later today or tomorrow so watch out...Peace Out and Bless!


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 24, 2006)

Whats Up guys and gals.... 

I had to update some new pics as the lady has really come along way since my last update...I'll get right into the pics 

I will post a couple close up bud shots and a number of various pics of the lady today now 3 weeks into flower.  The trichs are starting to develop and the buds are really forming nicely.  I still cant figure out how to take better close ups under the HPS and it is a pain to move her for photos...

Enjoy the pics


----------



## Insane (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey DW, those plants have put on some nice weight since the last pics, lookin great man!


----------



## KindMind (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow D-Dub girls are looking sexyer and sexyer day by day


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks alot guys the girls are doing real good, I appreciate your support..Peace Out and Bless!!!


----------



## DillaWilla (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey all,

Well I took a little break from MP only to be drawn back to post some killer pics of my bagseed beauty...Here she is now at about 5 1/2 weeks into flower, the buds are gettin so fat that I had to tie her up to support her branches and the trichs are starting to cluster more and more...I have no idea what strain she is so I am going to start testing around weeks 7-8....I bought a magnifier and it definitely showed clear headed trichs...I am hoping she will be complete by the end of the month....MY MOUTH IS WATERING!!! 

Enjoy the pics!

PS: There is some yellowing of the fan leaves which may mean not enough N in the GH Flora Bloom, but it does not look like it is a problem...The last pic is not as yellow as it seems, its the HPS playing tricks...Peace Out and Bless


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 11, 2006)

*Whats up DW. Don't feel bad man those ladies are making my mouth water also. Great job DW.  *


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 18, 2006)

lookin awesome bro


----------

